# Free Online Personal Training



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

FREE ONLINE PERSONAL TRAINING

5 Spaces available for online personal training.

Pre requisites:

You must be willing to stick to the program for 6months

You will need to keep a training log online

You will need to be able to video some of your workouts (these will be used as a method to diagnose form/weakness. They will not be made publicly available, but will be available to other trainees)

You will need to sign a confidentiality agreement / non disclosure agreement

You should have been training for at least 1 year.

Your focus will be more towards functional strength (i.e. Rubgy, PL etc etc) than classic hypertrophy (i.e. BB'ing)

You must be willing to stick to the program for 6months (I'm repeating that for emphasis - that means no adding your own exercises, no changing exercise order etc)

You should already have a good knowledge of diet structure

You should be willing to purchase the odd peice of training equipment if required

Details:

This is free. It isn't a scam. There is no cost to you other than your time and effort.

If you are interested, please PM me stating the following:

Gender / Age / Training Length

Current Injuries / Past Injuries

Current Lifts:

- Bench Press

- Squat

- Deadlift

- Overhead Press

# Days per week you *could* train

State if Natural or provide brief history of steroid use

Candidates will be chosen from PMs and sent an information pack.

Training will start in January.

I will be following the same training advice as well in order to improve my lifts (you may have noticed some changes in my log for those who read it).


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Interesting and generous. I won't play, but only because I'm happy with what I'm doing, the help I'm getting here and my progress.

People - the man knows what he's doing. Trust him.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

dmcc said:


> Interesting and generous. I won't play, but only because I'm happy with what I'm doing, the help I'm getting here and my progress.
> 
> People - the man knows what he's doing. Trust him.


Lol thank you.

FYI - It's not just me. I've been bugging a number of people who will be involved in the coaching. I'm really just one of the 'guinea pigs' but I will help shape the training.

I'm going to be 100% honest - the feedback of 6+ people utilising an as yet unfinished method of workout programming would be fantastic.

It's working for me.


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Were are you from mate? Sounds very interesting and i will defo give it a thought. Would need a bit of help with my deadlift technique tho i think.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

barcz69 said:


> Were are you from mate? Sounds very interesting and i will defo give it a thought. Would need a bit of help with my deadlift technique tho i think.


I'm from teh internet


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Tall said:


> I'm from teh internet


Is that up north?


----------



## barcz69 (Apr 29, 2008)

Tall said:


> I'm from teh internet


 You in the wrong trade mate u shud do comedy!! lol!! Nah was just wondering cuz if i was gunna do it i wud wanna meet ya as well to discuss the program and any form queries etc. Obviously i wud cover all costs because your doing me a favour as it is.


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

PM'D i live right by the internets its just up the road


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

sounds like a cool opportunity!!!!


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Tall do you PT for a living or just for fun?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

barcz69 said:


> You in the wrong trade mate u shud do comedy!! lol!! Nah was just wondering cuz if i was gunna do it i wud wanna meet ya as well to discuss the program and any form queries etc. Obviously i wud cover all costs because your doing me a favour as it is.


It would be online only mate. 

As mentioned before - I wouldn't be doing the coaching, although I would have an input.


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Phew! I don't fit the criteria.:laugh:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ba baracuss said:


> Tall do you PT for a living or just for fun?


Neither :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Pithead said:


> Phew! I don't fit the criteria.:laugh:


Scared of hard work...? :thumb:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who's PM'd thus far. Didn't expect to have that many PMs so soon.


----------



## Dezmyster (Nov 28, 2008)

I once looked at doing a course like this and it was going to set me back £2000. Great opertunity for someone.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

To the lads that have applied thus far - thank you very much for sending in the details as requested.

I'm not going to be around after Thursday until xmas, so I'm hoping to get back to you before then with training to start in Jan.

A few of you have asked about videoing workouts - it is required, but a digi cam (f you train on your own) or a mobile phone if you train with a partner is all thats required.

You won't need to video each workout and upload it, but you will need to video a number of either lifts or exercises in order to establish the root cause of a progress plateau or correct bad form.

I video each of my lifts and during the 3-5mins downtime between lifts I watch the video to see how I'm doing, where I made mistakes or where I was correct.

It's perhaps one of the most powerful methods I've come across for understanding why your training is going in the direction it is IMHO.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Very generous Tall :thumbup1:

I'm sure these guys will learn a great deal from you


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> Very generous Tall :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm sure these guys will learn a great deal from you


It will be mutually beneficial, I hope to learn from them - 6 sets of feed back would be very powerful.


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I've read a fair few of your posts to be honest, always find them very informative.

Would have applied myself, however at the moment I really have to shift my bodyfat!! :cursing:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

pastanchicken said:


> I've read a fair few of your posts to be honest, always find them very informative.
> 
> Would have applied myself, however at the moment I really have to shift my bodyfat!! :cursing:


Why is that stopping you from applying?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Tall do you think this would be something I would benefit from?


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Well, at the moment, although I'm still lifting (albeit lighter than I usually do), it really has become secondary. I'm far more focused on getting my bodyfat down. Wanna get it to a reasonable level over the next 6 months, and then I will truly hit the weights!

For too long now I've lifted weights in an effort to get bigger at the expense of actually looking good/being healthy. No point having muscle if you can't see it right?


----------



## Pithead (Aug 8, 2008)

Tall said:


> Scared of hard work...? :thumb:


****scared mate. I'd only let you and me down.

I must commend you on your input to this site though. Reading your 'Basic Compound Routine for 'Beginners' at the moment which I might adopt for a while, so cheers for that! reps:thumb:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah it would be a great way to start the new year. I really wanna focus on my strength now so this would be ideal! finger crossed hey!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Greekgoddess said:


> Pastanchicken- have a rethink. There is nothing like making your lifting high intensity and hard work to shift the bodyfat.... I know! Don't make it secondary to thoughts of losing bfat, it is an essential element, along with cardio and a clean cutting diet. Don't think that you can only gain size by lifting heavy and hard.
> 
> Have a look at some of the girlies journals to see how hard they are working and almost all of them are trying to cut the bodyfat at the same time.


Greekgoddess I completely agree, my workouts are now more intense i.e. shorter rest periods between sets. I just think at the moment my diet isn't right for a strength building/power lifting routine though. Hence why I'm not pushing myself to smash any records.

I am still lifting though, as I believe it is a key component to any exercise regime. I also had a slight injury the other week, but that seems to have healed, so it's time to hit chest tonight, along with cardio of course 

Thanks for your advice


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

To everyone who applied you should now have a PM.

If I've neglected to PM you and you applied please PM me.

I'm only around until Wednesday.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

id like to do it but cant find the pm button anywhere????????


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

man_dem03 said:


> id like to do it but cant find the pm button anywhere????????


Click on Tall's name then a drop down list should appear and a send user message or a private message thing should appear.


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Im gonna have to post this here as i cant actually PM you for some reason, it doesnt give me the option 

Male 6'3-4"/ 17(few months of 18!) / A years membership at the gym has run out, in all honesty, i did about 6 months of actual gym work with alot of the summer off. The membership has just expired at my gym and ive literally just resigned up, previously i never did anything with diet, and the fitness plan was extremely basic, i was younger and less experienced. I can safely say i didnt have a clue what i was doing or when to expect results, i was working towards general fitness, i did achieve some simple goals such as "adding 2 inches to biceps" "increasing sit and reach by 10cm" "lowering heart resting heart rate lowered from about 70 to 60"

None/ Just strained muscles from lack of warmup or lactic acid build up due to lack of cooldowns. This just shows the last stint at the gym i did, i didnt take it very seriously and just expected to see improvments. Current

Lifts: (from memory)

- Bench Press (40kg x 8 reps) <--last time i did it

- Squat (never done before, i'd assume i could do 60kg upwards)

- Deadlift (again, never done before but i would assume around 80kg upwards from similar things ive done before)

- Overhead Press 30kg

# I was looking at starting a 3 day Push-pull-legs set but have the option of doing upto 7 days a week! I had chosen 4 to be my maximum, allowing for rest days obviously.

Absolutely no supplements or any type of performance enhancing drugs, would look at using supplements to help with weight gain and improved performance in the gym to help see bigger results overtime.

After writing this, i dont think i would seem like your perfect candidate but i am extremely motivated this time around and before this 'oppertunity' came along 120% of effort was going to be given.

One of the reasons i would look at gym work is to improve my physical looks, to increase my strength and weight drasticly, and i have always watched the MMA fights etc, i dont think i would want to go into that as such, but have been looking around in the area to see if there are any mma gyms.

You seem very knowledgable, and kind! to give out such a huge offer of help, and would be extremely greatful and think i would benefit hugely from having someone to help me progress and maintain good technique. My first goal would be to increase my weight from current 170(12.14stone) pounds to around 1909(13.5stone). I had thought of a timescale of 12months to achieve my goals.

All of this will probly change and im open to it, should you accept me!

Anyway, i'll leave you to read this and get back to me!

Thanks,

Ash


----------



## thestudbeast (Jul 20, 2007)

People are PMing you with out even knowing who's doing the coaching?


----------



## Digs (Nov 20, 2008)

alright mate would be interested in what your offering. i race motox as of Feb next year and take it pretty seriously will be doing the nationals, im looking to put on some size and muscle until then.

i would consider a re-think off the back of what your offering but what sort of trg would it be?

am i right in how i have read the message that it would be more centred around overall fitness hence your qoute "i.e Rugby"?

would my racing affect the set out trg plan?

cheers Digs


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> Click on Tall's name then a drop down list should appear and a send user message or a private message thing should appear.


doesnt give me the option. jus the option to ignore him or add him to my contacts.

thanks though


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

man_dem03 said:


> doesnt give me the option. jus the option to ignore him or add him to my contacts.
> 
> thanks though


You know what you are right! Sorry mate, if you click view public profile there should be a message thing there, send user a message, think its top left.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

Male / 21 / solid weight training for the last 8months, prior to that 6 - 10 of fitness training

no current injuries / no serious past injuries

lifts:

bench - max is 1 - 6 reps of 100kg

squat - free wieght is 100kg for 7. smith machine 130kg (but id rather not use a smith machine for squats)

deadlift - 140kg for 2

overhead press - ive not really ever brought these into my routine, but i use 30, 40 and 50kg (including olympic bar) on my shoulders when i train them

im free to train 5 days a week. i currently train mon - fri. mon - chest, tues - tries/squats and lunges, wed - back, thursday - bieceps/leg press and calves and fri - shoulders.

natural at the moment


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

thestudbeast said:


> People are PMing you with out even knowing who's doing the coaching?


They know I'm involved


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

To the lads with low post counts who couldn't PM me - I can't PM you the extra bits you need, so please get your post count up (without spamming) and then PM me.


----------



## man_dem03 (Oct 1, 2008)

is this personal training weight lifting or fitness or both?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

still cant seem to pm, altho i have 21 posts?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

supermancss said:


> still cant seem to pm, altho i have 21 posts?


You'll need more posts


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Had two people drop out of the application process due to other commitments, follow the usual drill if you're interested.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Forum up and running now, will give a final chase for those who haven't completed the application process as agreed.


----------



## Beklet (May 13, 2005)

Dayum....why did I only just see this? Or was it only open to the boys?


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

Tall said:


> FREE ONLINE PERSONAL TRAINING
> 
> 5 Spaces available for online personal training.
> 
> ...


Mate this is very kind of you to do this. Would help alot of members. Would it be possible for you to have a look at my journal and give me a few pointers here and there? Your help would be appreciated dude.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

dmcc said:


> Is that up north?


No m8 up North is T'internet!!


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Beklet said:


> Dayum....why did I only just see this? Or was it only open to the boys?


No discrimination here


----------



## welsh_ryan (Sep 14, 2007)

pmed you would love this

ryan


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

All because you're involved !!!

Can you say who's doing the coaching sir ?


----------



## jayt (Dec 10, 2007)

have you booked up now tall?


----------



## josnoddy (Aug 19, 2008)

jayt said:


> have you booked up now tall?


+2 - ... ?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Booked up at the mo gents.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

If anyone currently has a 1.5 x Bodyweight Squat (Deep, almost ATG, not classic gym squat...) and wants to progress this to a 2+ x Bodyweight Squat then let me know by PM...


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Still time to apply kids...


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Tall said:


> If anyone currently has a 1.5 x Bodyweight Squat (Deep, almost ATG, not classic gym squat...) and wants to progress this to a 2+ x Bodyweight Squat then let me know by PM...


Dude can you get me from 3.5x to 4.5x ??? by July 5th?

I'll be your best friend ever lol


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Tall said:


> If anyone currently has a 1.5 x Bodyweight Squat (Deep, almost ATG, not classic gym squat...) and wants to progress this to a 2+ x Bodyweight Squat then let me know by PM...


id fit that criteria.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

martin brown said:


> Dude can you get me from 3.5x to 4.5x ??? by July 5th?
> 
> I'll be your best friend ever lol


4 Ply Canvas...

It'll be our little secret... :lol:


----------



## martin brown (Dec 31, 2008)

Tall said:


> 4 Ply Canvas...
> 
> It'll be our little secret... :lol:


If only it was that simple :beer:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

martin brown said:


> If only it was that simple :beer:


What - you mean the suits don't do all the worK? :lol:


----------



## ragahav (Jun 11, 2008)

I am not able to PM you ...


----------

